# NUDE photos of the New 09 Limbsaver Line



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

Can you put a string suppressor on all models? I wish there was a decent dealer in my area. The only one close is not worth a darn. I would love to own one for next season!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Back 40

Some of the Big Box stores are carrying the limbsaver bow. Maybe you can pick one there..................:wink:


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

These are photos of the bare bows out of the box. For the bare facts go to www.limbsaver.com
Hope the photos come through on this one.
Happy Hunting Gary Sims


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep they worked.

Pretty sweet looking bows!

A little unconventional but cool!


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well i think we have a new nominee for ugliest bow....speedzone.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Apr 21, 2008)

Those may shoot great, but for some reason I can't get over the looks of them....just look ugly to me. Its how the limbs come out to a point.

I never liked the look of like the xforce either......but I hear they shoot sweet. I need to get over it sometime and just go shoot some of these ugly bows


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Moma always said if you didn't have anything nice to say don't say it at all 

I like the black one , I bet they shoot great :tongue:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Gary,

Can you explain the advantages of 'extended pocket technology'?

That SpeedZone looks like a SMOKER!


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

ugly kills. pse and bowtech proved this in the last several years with the x force and center pivots.....they are some SWEET looking bows from sims this year! looks like a great linup. do they still have winners choice strings?


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

joffutt1 said:


> Well i think we have a new nominee for ugliest bow....speedzone.



Just out of curiousity, what is a bow "supposed" to look like ?


----------



## Brknarrow1970 (May 3, 2005)

you say they were nude, i say put some clothes on em to cover the ugly


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

hey one more question. can you work on strings without a press, or is it just for changing mods and such? thanks again, and congrats on an awesome lineup!


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

joffutt1 said:


> Well i think we have a new nominee for ugliest bow....speedzone.


I think NORB MULLANEY said it best in NOV BOW HUNTING WORLD MAG He said he read comments that accuse it of being UGLY My reaction is compared to what? I think that its just different. The design is well-conceived and functional - and it works.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I wouldnt call em "ugly"....heck many people said the same thing about the Center Pivot bows from Bowtech. 
I will be trying one next year when I get home to look around at Cabelas. :tongue:
I do like the camo pockets better than last years black....much much better on the eyes. :wink:


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

GIG said:


> I think NORB MULLANEY said it best in NOV BOW HUNTING WORLD MAG He said he read comments that accuse it of being UGLY My reaction is compared to what? I think that its just different. The design is well-conceived and functional - and it works.


tell me a bow that is pretty, and youll find someone that says its ugly. you tell me a pretty bow, and then well compare. as i said before, it looks like a great lineup, and i have now added another "possible" to my 2009 wishlist!


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

deermaster said:


> hey one more question. can you work on strings without a press, or is it just for changing mods and such? thanks again, and congrats on an awesome lineup!


 YES you can work on string .


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> Can you explain the advantages of 'extended pocket technology'?
> 
> That SpeedZone looks like a SMOKER!


So is it just for looks or does it serve a purpose?


----------



## Bambam26 (Oct 23, 2003)

I personally think they look sweet! I will be getting one and possibly 2 of the DZ 36 bow!!! They feel better in my hand then any bow I have ever held.......


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

MMmmmm. I like the curves:tongue::wink:. I do like the Mil Black.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

RxBowhunter said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> Can you explain the advantages of 'extended pocket technology'?
> 
> That SpeedZone looks like a SMOKER!



Originally Posted by GIG 
Quote:
Originally Posted by RxBowhunter 
Hey Gary,

Can you explain the advantages of 'extended pocket technology'?

That SpeedZone looks like a SMOKER! 

John 

There are many reasons why we went with the extended pocket design. This design allows us to use a straight riser for better balance and control. It also allows for parallel limbs that are longer for better life and energy development with our double flex area limbs that just couldn't of happened without the longer limbs. This all gives a bette grip position, better nock control for a more accurate and smooth bow.

gary sims limbsaver. R.D. 

Thank you for the reply. 
That makes sense! I didn't realize your limbs had a double flex area. 

John 
__________________
Martin Archery Sword Acu-Site Mossy Oak Pro Staff
Crackerized '08 Martin Firecat Pro-X-->70.5#, 29.5", NAP Nightmare 100gr, CX Maxima Hunter 398gr, 306 fps


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Great looking line up. :thumbs_up


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Brknarrow1970 said:


> you say they were nude, i say put some clothes on em to cover the ugly


im with this guy those things are UGLY!!! but i bet they shoot like a champ


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

:asleep:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Gary- Perhaps I'm missing something but going to your website I found only one bow listed and that appears top be last years offering. Will the 'bare facts' behind each of these new bows be on your site soon?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

michihunter said:


> Gary- Perhaps I'm missing something but going to your website I found only one bow listed and that appears top be last years offering. Will the 'bare facts' behind each of these new bows be on your site soon?


Go to www.limbsaver.com hit sneck peek for 2009 bows and archery products upper right then you can look at all the bows .


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I appreciate the direction Gary. Sometimes those things can be tough to see when they're right in front of your face.:tongue: Great looking lineup with a ton of well thought out features. Looking forward too trying one out soon.:wink:


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*D.z. Looks*

Beauty is skin deep. Its whats on the inside thats counts,


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*JUST SHOT 27'' SPEEDZONE 313 ibo*

I just shot the 27'' speedzone 313 IBO 306 with my hunting arrow smooth fast and shock free. Would keep for my self but it was right handed you know how it is we lefty have to Wait . BUT NOT LONG GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

im pretty anxious to shoot em, but really dont bet in my neck of the woods all the models will be around....

reading the stats on em, my money says the 32 incher is the best overall, course i may be a bit biased considerin how i feel about my 08.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

nice looking bow! I have the DZ-32 and love it. great shooting bow.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Also, I really like the looks of the Sims bows and the Center Pivot Design. 
two of the best looking bow lines on the market in my opinion.


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

when can we get the specs for the new line...

****


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

YOU BET sometimes i cant find things right in front of me gary sims R.D.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*SPECS for 09 dz.*



coonhound said:


> when can we get the specs for the new line...
> 
> ****


 www.limbsaver.com has the specs go to sneck peak for 2009 GARY SIMS


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

GIG said:


> These are the bare bows out of the box. For the bare facts go to www.limbsaver.com
> Happy Hunting Gary Sims
> View attachment 465989
> View attachment 465990
> ...


REP bows ship friday oct 24th


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

GIG said:


> REP bows ship friday oct 24th


YAY !!!!!!!!

Pretty eager to play with the lineup !!


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*Chuck your 36'' D.Z. is coming soon*

We well be starting on your new bow this week. GARY SIMS R.D.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*Gone hunting*

WELL ITS TIME going hunting from nov 13th to 24th hope you all get out there to. Loading up to day, Talk to you when we get back .


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

What a way to attract all the viewers! 


Putting NUDE in the title! :thumbs_up


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

ciscokid said:


> What a way to attract all the viewers!
> 
> 
> Putting NUDE in the title! :thumbs_up


got my attention


----------

